# Merchant Navy 1919- 1942



## jacksmelad (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if anyone had any information on merchant ships from 1919-1930 and around 1940-1942.
I am trying to find some family history information on Edward Newton who was a Radio Officer during these periods.
The ships he sailed on were :
1919 Renjoyal and Artemsia
1920 Logician and Volsella
1923 Sphene
1924 Loyal Devonian
1925 Paris City
1926 Darn Holme
1927 Cambrian Maid
1928 Avar Turret ,Eban and Deido
1930 Saltwick

He left for almost 10 years but rejoined in 1940

1940 Flowergate and Minnie de Laringa - both bombed in London Docks.

Grateful for any suggestions,

Jacksmelad


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *jacksmelad *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

There are ships belonging to several companies in your list, so it doesn't sound as though he was employed directly by a shipping company. He may have been employed by the Marconi company who had contracts with various shipping companies to supply Radio Officers. There are one or two people on the site who served during WW2 and they may have more idea.

Good luck. John T.


----------



## jacksmelad (Jan 9, 2011)

*Edward Newton Radio Officer 1919 - abt 1942*

Hi,thanks for the welcome and replies.
I believe he was employed by the Marconi company and posted by them on a variety of different types of vessel.Possibly Eban was a passenger ship ? 

He left around 1942 having served from the age of 18yrs and then was employed I think by the BBC at Caversham as a Radio engineer.

I found his medals today on the NA website ,1939 star,Atlantic Star and the War medal.

It would be great to hear from anyone who could shed any further light on this.

Many thanks,Jacksmelad


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

There was a post somewhere the other day about Marconi Company records being kept in Oxford somewhere. Unfortunately, I can't find it again.

Member Ron Stringer was a long time employee of Marconi and he may be able to help you.

Some of the MN records are retained in the National Records Office, or whatever it's called these days, and a lot were sent to Newfoundland for some reason. There are a few posts on SN about using these facilities.

Hopefully, someone who knows what they're on about will reply to your post.

John T.

PS Logician would have been TJ Harrisons of Liverpool
Deido - Elder Dempster (they also owned an Ebani - could that be your Eban?)
Flowergate - Turnbull Scott.
Minnie de Larinaga - Larinaga Shipping.

You can probably find the others by googling around. Don't forget to check the SN gallery - there could easily be photos of some of the ships.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Marconi records were initially offered to the town of Chelmsford and the Essex Records Office - who declined them on the grounds of the cost of housing them and difficulties of curation. So they went to the Bodleian Library of Oxford University and, courtesy of Douglas Byrne and the Wireless Preservation Society, certain parts are accessible on line. 

http://www.bodley.ox.ac.uk/dept/scwmss/wmss/online/modern/marconi/marconi.html


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Jacksmelad
There was a record of Edward Newton who signed on the “Flowergate” owner Turnbull Scott Shipping Co Ltd, as 1St R/O on the 9th November 1941 in Middlesbrough he was 39 when signing (DoB circa 1902) with 13 years service the ship arrived in New York on the 4th January 1941 having sailed from Middlesbrough she had a crew of forty-one
Ray


----------



## jacksmelad (Jan 9, 2011)

*Flowergate 1941*

There was a record of Edward Newton who signed on the “Flowergate” ..
Hi Ray many thanks for the information,that's him. I knew the Flowergate was bombed in 1940 and Edward left the ship but didn't know that he signed on again.I have downloaded movement cards for the Flowergate which I found online at the National Archive.I don't know what happened after Flowergate unless that was his last ship.I also don't know what happened then prior to rejoining Flowergate.In 1940 I understand that he went onto Minnie de Larrinaga which was also bombed in april 1940 in london Docks.

I don't know where you found the details for the voyage mentioned but that is fascinating and very helpful.

Jacksmelad


----------



## jacksmelad (Jan 9, 2011)

*Radio Officer*

Hi Ron,thanks for the link.Looks like a lot of information to go through there which is great.
I wonder what it was like being a Radio Officer between the wars ? Will have to read up on this.

Steve (Jacksmelad)

Marconi records were initially offered to the town of Chelmsford and the Essex Records Office - who declined them on the grounds of the cost of housing them and difficulties of curation. So they went to the Bodleian Library of Oxford University and, courtesy of Douglas Byrne and the Wireless Preservation Society, certain parts are accessible on line.


----------



## jacksmelad (Jan 9, 2011)

*Flowergate-thanks for the help*

Hi Ray,thanks for all the information on Flowergate which shows him travelling to New York.
Also appreciate you correcting the first four ships mentioned which were:
“Renvoyle” Official No 126836 in January 1919

“Artemisia” Official No 143072 in July 1919

“Logician” Harrison Line Official No 102160 May 1920

“Veraston” Manchester Steamship Company Ltd Official No 124318 September 1920

Steve (Thumb)


----------

